
Tesla ‘Easter Egg’ Makes the World’s Fastest Car Even Faster - obi1kenobi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-16/tesla-easter-egg-makes-the-world-s-fastest-car-even-faster
======
londons_explore
I'm gonna guess this is more accurate thermal models for motors and IGBTs so
they can be pushed closer to melting point...

------
obi1kenobi
Elon Musk's Twitter account claims: Model S P100D Easter egg will allow it to
do 0 to 60 mph in 2.4 sec and a 10.6 sec 1/4 mile via software update next
month

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/798980894543343616](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/798980894543343616)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Model X P100D is 0.1 sec faster with this software update.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/798984120336465920](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/798984120336465920)

------
kutkloon7
Putting an easter egg is imho more something for a computer game, not for a
$134.000 car.

------
dmitrygr
That is fun and all, but it would still lose a real race to a real sports car
since it cannot sustain this power output level for over ten seconds (try it).

------
londons_explore
This gives an acceleration of 11.1 m/s2. Doesn't one need those sticky
dragster tyres to get a coefficient of friction above one?

